# GSP puppy



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

does anybody want to try talking me out of getting a German Shorthair puppy. I feel like I am settling. I wanted a wire hair. I know their good dogs, right?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Wire hairs have lots of energy and need lots of exercise as I am sure you know. GSP's need about 10 times more! If you are willing to deal with that there is no reason not to get one. They can be truly spectacular dogs.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

They're just different... I'm a GSP guy and for the way I hunt and the way I live my life I wouldn't go Wirehair. I'm glad my buddies have GWPs, but they are not quite right for me.

Pros:
Chicks dig 'em 
Chicks dig their owners, because you just became a trail runner or mountain biker and now have abs of steel.
No maintenance at all- apparently made out of teflon.
Sweetest personalities (easier to convince previously mentioned chicks to care for them).
Here comes fight'en words: Will out hunt a wirehair in the dry and steep (ie Utah)
Ducks taste like mud. 
Cons:
Will sleep in your bed.
Will stare at you without blinking until you go for a run or bike.
Will hide under covers in bed if you try to wake up at 4 am to duck hunt in a blizzard. 
Will actually retrieve ducks.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Another con: You might get exhausted after seeing this time and time again!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would get a Labrador Retriever!  

Trooper, nice looking GSP!


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Here comes fight'en words: Will out hunt a wirehair in the dry and steep (ie Utah)




Sounds like a challenge 

Don't settle get what you want you will have this dog for years to come do your homework and find a good dog you can find a wirehair with a good tight coat longer and thicker then a gsp but not a fur ball if it is conditioned properly will hunt all day in the dry and steep ( ie utah ) and beat you outta of bed in a cold blizzard to go duck hunting but they are both great dogs you won't go wrong with either one I just had to throw in my two cents I own wirehairs and hunt them hard from sept 1st to the end of the chukar hunt in February and hunt ***** in the off season with them


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay maybe I am trying to talk you out of it lol


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

well I did it, put some money down on a little girl. I brought both my daughters and they fell in love. I guess I never considered a GSP because they were to main stream. It would seem that they are the Ford F-150 of the pointer world. I hope that they live up to the articles I have read. I am not sure about pedigree but these are her parents. Anybody know much about it?

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=5041 (DAM)

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=5478 (SIRE)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that most dogs even ones with champion blood lines need their owners to put in the time with them to make them great hunting dogs. I have also seen mutts from the pound turn into some of the best hunting and family dogs that you can find.

Good luck with your addition to the family


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Trooper said:


> Ducks taste like mud.


So says the guy who shot a coot over my Drahthaar last year  . Trooper is right, they are different, but I really like both of them. If you are only interested in upland then a good shorthair is probably hard to beat. If you want to hunt ducks in the cold, you may want to either get a wirehair, or make friends with someone with a wirehair .


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a great lab for ducks, I have hunted over him for pheasants and chucklers. I see the guys at the gun club with their fancy dancy pointers, and think ohhhhhhh I want one. My lab doesn't point but I can tell when he is on a bird and he slows down and sticks his tail in the air *as he flushes*. And he breaks ice before and after retrieving ducks. But after 2 hours of pounding upland brush he is done. I hope to have the best of both worlds. Simple man, simple dream. I can't tell who is more stoked me or my girls. :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a GSP (my first of this breed) and have found them to be nothing but amazing. My last dog was a rescue mix pointer and lab and he was a great dog, in almost all respects, but this guy is astoundingly smart and funny. Seems the whole breed is. 
My next dog will be a GWP, just because I think to have both together would make a great combo pair. 
You will not be disappointed, just make sure you keep the training up, every day you can. 
I was training today at an elementary school and some kids were playing near by, as I did the drills one asked, why can't he have any fun? Made me laugh and so I made sure he went and did some jungle gym drills where he climbs up the rocks and jumps off the slides. I think they realized he has a lot of fun.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Get two of them or plan on losing 100lbs running them yourself. I love mine best duck dog I ever had. When you go to the mountains they will bring you all the pine hens you can eat


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It is a running joke in my family that you walk my dogs untill they are tired I'll give you $100. Currently there has been no takers

Oh and your GSP will not let you leave them home while you go hunting. Mine has chased me down the street, slept on the gun case, and cried all day until I got home. Now when I get up they are waiting at the door to go


----------

